# pas de Siri sur iPad3  ios 6 ??



## djio101 (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
iOS 6 installé, iPad redémarré, je vais dans réglages, général, et là, aucune trace de Siri.
J'ai beau maintenir enfocé le bouton Home, pas de Siri non plus...
Qi quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ce que j'ai mal fait, ce serait sympa !
Merci !


----------



## Perahim (20 Septembre 2012)

Le iPad est bien un "3" et il est bien configuré en français (de France ou du Canada) ?

A l'installation du iOS6, premier démarrage, il y a également une partie consacré à Siri. Avez-vous accepté à ce niveau ?


----------



## djio101 (21 Septembre 2012)

Bon, j'ai trouvé. Faut passer par les restrictions et accepter Siri...
Sont zarbis chez Apple...
Mais tout fonctionne, et c'est bluffant !


----------



## Perahim (21 Septembre 2012)

D'un autre côté, on est sollicité de partout, alors avoir plus de contrôle n'est jamais trop...
Tant meiux pour vous.


----------



## hadryen (21 Septembre 2012)

En ce qui me concerne le problème rencontré avec Siri est qu'il ne détecte plus rien des questions que l'on peut lui poser.

Dans la foulée de l'installation d'ios 6 aucun problème tout fonctionnait au mieux. Au bout de 30 minutes à faire joujou avec Siri "il" a commencé à me rajouter des "6" à la fin de chaque phrase.

Maintenant il ne détecte carrément plus rien. Convaincu qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de micro j'ai donc procédé à des tests avec facetime. Et là surprise : on m'entend parfaitement. Je tente une restauration via itunes avant de le ramener chez mon apple premium resseler au bout de seulement trois semaines ...


----------



## hadryen (21 Septembre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Mais non, pas du tout, il s'agit d'un problème sur les serveurs d'Apple qui sont surchargés.
> Lire : http://www.igen.fr/iphone/siri-des-soucis-103020



Merci infiniment pour l'info vais patienter dans ce cas


----------

